# BEST TOUT ROD



## GUNSNREELS (Aug 17, 2010)

What is everybody's favorite tout rod.Mine is the old all star shrimp tail special,they don't make that rod anymore.


----------



## sdereki (Feb 23, 2011)

TTF trt series. my wade stick


----------



## CAPSIZED (Aug 10, 2004)

FTU Green Rod Medium paired with a Core


----------



## bubbas kenner (Sep 4, 2010)

h n h backcountry 6ft 9in oh man its all around bad to da bone for wading .


----------



## big slick (Sep 23, 2004)

x2 what capsized said...FTU green medium + core


----------



## Mystic34 (Nov 24, 2008)

I love my BillyStix.


----------



## tran cat daddio (May 10, 2010)

CAPSIZED said:


> FTU Green Rod Medium paired with a Core


x 2 but prefer with Chronarch MG. Looking forward to the new FTU Green Rod with split grip!!


----------



## calixtog (May 24, 2006)

7' Shimano Crucial MLF/Curado 200e-7.

Cg


----------



## spurgersalty (Jun 29, 2010)

I like my falcons, but any rod with a fish on the end is nice


----------



## Tailshot (Jan 23, 2010)

GUNSNREELS said:


> What is everybody's favorite tout rod.Mine is the old all star shrimp tail special,they don't make that rod anymore.


I've got one that has never been wet, never had a reel on it. Yours for $50. Send me a PM.

Favorite trout rod...Loomis ProGreen 6'10". I was fishing a longer Greenwater rod, but I like the shorter one now.


----------



## Just Fishin (Jul 15, 2006)

Waterloo Slam Mag as well as G Loomis NRX


----------



## kev2126 (Apr 14, 2006)

Castaway Skeleton Wader Special 6'5"! Love that rod!


----------



## TexasBoy79 (Jan 5, 2009)

X2 on the Skeleton. I have a 7' and 6.5' with curados on both and love em.


----------



## goodwood (Mar 30, 2009)

kistler helium 7' medium extra fast. Wish they didn't discontinue.


----------



## Swamp Root (May 12, 2009)

GUNSNREELS said:


> What is everybody's favorite tout rod.Mine is the old all star shrimp tail special,they don't make that rod anymore.


Hey GUNS, I have a shrimp tail special w/ an old greenie curado that is in very good condition!! It was my dad's, but he passed away. PM me if interested.


----------



## Swamp Root (May 12, 2009)

I love my Falcons also, but I'm fixing to go with something lighter... maybe a loo


----------



## tank8677 (Apr 20, 2010)

i had my share of expensive rods from waterloo, g. loomis, castaway, allstar, american rodsmith and shimano, but i always go back to my old faithful 17 year old ugly stick 6'6 light complete re-done with marbling, fuji titanium guide, split cork grip paired with abu garcia 5500.


----------



## GUNSNREELS (Aug 17, 2010)

Hey swamp root,i really appreciate the offer but mine is still in great condition.


----------



## Capt. Adam Jaynes (Mar 6, 2008)

Swamp Root said:


> I love my Falcons also, but I'm fixing to go with something lighter... maybe a loo


hey Reeves,
if you're thinking about upgrading from the Falcons I'd order a Laguna. I love all of my other rods but the Laguna is hands down the best rod I have ever fished with.


----------



## curmudgeon (Dec 23, 2010)

You guys are killing me! I need to get a new rod!


----------



## troutsupport (May 22, 2006)

The one with a 28" trout on the end of it... LOL

Woodee 6'9 Titanium med fast

or

have TexasRodWorks.com build you a custom rod.. both the best.

Check out the new Woodee YouTube


----------



## Salt&Sol (Aug 23, 2010)

*Speck rig*

The one with a Trout on the end of the line for sure!!! My Billy Stix is nice!! But for throwing light weight soft plastics, I like my TTF trout series with my Chronarch, 10 lb test, sure can be a fun fight... I am sick of being behind this desk!!! Water please, preferably salt water!!!!


----------



## outtotrout09 (Apr 21, 2009)

Falcon Low rider with a Calcutta 100 or 200


----------



## Swamp Root (May 12, 2009)

Capt. Adam Jaynes said:


> hey Reeves,
> if you're thinking about upgrading from the Falcons I'd order a Laguna. I love all of my other rods but the Laguna is hands down the best rod I have ever fished with.


Thanks Adam, I have looked at the website and they are dang nice rods! Have you had any issues with it?


----------



## teamfirstcast (Aug 23, 2006)

I just picked up a new Laguna Redfish Special hand-made by Sarge at Laguna!!! WOW, it is incredible... very light and powerful, beautiful craftsmanship in this work of art that will be a fishing machine! Will fish it this weekend in the Redfish Series tourney... can't wait! If anyone needs a new rod, PM me for a great deal on a fully custom rod designed for you!


----------



## outtotrout09 (Apr 21, 2009)

Salt&Sol said:


> The one with a Trout on the end of the line for sure!!! My Billy Stix is nice!! But for throwing light weight soft plastics, I like my TTF trout series with my Chronarch, 10 lb test, sure can be a fun fight... I am sick of being behind this desk!!! Water please, preferably salt water!!!!


 I agree!! Its tough living in Dallas and seeing all these reports on nice days!! I love saltwater fishing and I live to far from Saltwater. Dont even bother with lake fishing anymore....


----------



## tran cat daddio (May 10, 2010)

outtotrout09 said:


> I agree!! Its tough living in Dallas and seeing all these reports on nice days!! I love saltwater fishing and I live to far from Saltwater. Dont even bother with lake fishing anymore....


You're Preaching to the Choir brother!!! 6.5 hours to paradise!!!


----------



## WRECKER (Jun 19, 2007)

*Tout rod*

Love my FTU XL1 for touts but after talking to Sarge yesterday for almost an hour, thinking of going with the Laguna Lattis.


----------



## BullyARed (Jun 19, 2010)

curmudgeon said:


> You guys are killing me! I need to get a new rod!


Just go get you that 7.5' Falcon Coastal rod (Academy with lifetime warranty) or 7.5' Ugly Stik (at FTU) at a very reasonable price and you will be happy with it. Both will do a good job for trout and red and King Mac as well.


----------



## alldaylong (Mar 6, 2011)

_*Got 2, first is Falcon 6'8" HDC-68M with my 20 yr. old Bantam Chronarch-100.

Second, is Kistler Micro-Mag Med. 7' with a Citica 200E.
*_


----------



## rusty2009 (Mar 5, 2010)

Kistler Helium LTA 7' med lite with chron 100B


----------



## blackmagic (May 13, 2011)

castaway skeleton 6'5" light


----------



## The1ThatGotAway (Jun 24, 2009)

My favorite trout rod is the one with a trout on the end of it...


----------



## Red Line (Jun 9, 2009)

Laguna Devil Stix with a Core 50 for wading, H3 ARod with a Curado 200 E7 for drifting.


----------



## stepnez (Sep 8, 2008)

waterloo hp lite/chronarch mg50


----------



## Biloxi24yf (Apr 21, 2011)

Billy stix by far the best trout rod vie used well worth the Money. I called Billy told him exactly what I fished with and how I fish and he matched the blank to my ideas and made it happen. I can't say enough about Billy he does a great job and he is a great guy he will ask you a hundred questions about the fishing you do and where you fish from and believe me he knows what he is doing


----------



## utap1 (Jun 7, 2009)

Laguuuuuuuna


----------



## gatortrout (Aug 13, 2005)

American Rodsmiths Troutmaster Lite 6' 6" & Curado E7:bounce:


----------



## Jwalkr78 (May 24, 2006)

Loved my old P8400 GL3 by Joe Cummins. Some jacka$$ stole it while eating my fish at a fish fry. I really like my slam mag 2 now.


----------



## Salt&Sol (Aug 23, 2010)

outtotrout09 said:


> Falcon Low rider with a Calcutta 100 or 200


this is my favorite all around combo for reds and trout for sure. I have a few 7ft Falcon Low riders, with 200 Calcuttas. love it!!!


----------



## SeanSFA (Oct 7, 2009)

Waterloo hp slam mag 2 and a shimano core.


----------



## Capt. Adam Jaynes (Mar 6, 2008)

Swamp Root said:


> Thanks Adam, I have looked at the website and they are dang nice rods! Have you had any issues with it?


No issues at all. I was slingin' reds in the boat all morning with it


----------



## Tail Chaser (May 24, 2004)

It's hard to beat those FTU green rods. I've been fishing one now for two years. However, I picked up one of the Allstar ASR Trout rods at Academy the last time they did a rod riot and I have to say I'm very impressed with it for a cheaper rod.


----------



## ToTheExtreme (Mar 9, 2010)

castaway skeleton paired with an E7, love it!!


----------



## Stumpgrinder (Feb 18, 2006)

I have many ( too may) If they took them all away but one, I'd keep the rod Charlies rods built for me. It's a 6'9" wader special. Second would be the green FTU rod I have.

If you really need a newish shrimp tail special , PM me. I'll let you have the one I have in the garage for whatever I have in it. It's like new and I bought it on special


----------



## Timalgrath (Jun 21, 2011)

my personal fav for wading is my 7ft Allstar Broken back special. my fav shrimp and poppin cork rod is my 6'5' allstar coastal series im6.


----------



## Jigster (Aug 11, 2004)

GREEN ROD......GREEN ROD.......GREEN ROD


----------



## perchjerk (Apr 15, 2011)

I just made an impulse buy the other day and bought a Falcon HD rod paired with a H2O Mettle. Im very impressed with both rod and real. For the price, its a great combo.


----------



## Rebelsharker (May 4, 2009)

Custom.


----------



## Pat Harkins (Jun 28, 2006)

Laguna Extreme II (6'6") with a Shimano Chronarch


----------



## fishit (Jul 12, 2007)

I have caught a ton of fish on my allstar wader 6'6" I have had it for years and its still in use.


----------



## Ryanlovesfishing (Mar 9, 2007)

Get a laguna rod..the best rod hand down i love my rods


----------



## hamsco1 (Mar 2, 2007)

i got one also. i hated it was not senstive enough for me. i will sell mine for $ 50.00. send me a PM


----------



## Troutchaiser (Jan 30, 2011)

I fish a old school american rodsmiths trout master series trout tamer! Awesum for throwin plastics, super sensitive and got plenty back bone to it also, I picked it up from the factory I don't think they even make them any more, paired with an" indestructible" green corado 200


----------



## Coastal Bent (Jul 19, 2011)

6' 9" Watterloo (stiff tip) Core 100, Stren "Sonic braid" P-line 20 lb flourocarbon leader


----------



## 24Buds (Dec 5, 2008)

Mystic34 said:


> I love my BillyStix.





Biloxi24yf said:


> Billy stix by far the best trout rod vie used well worth the Money. I called Billy told him exactly what I fished with and how I fish and he matched the blank to my ideas and made it happen. I can't say enough about Billy he does a great job and he is a great guy he will ask you a hundred questions about the fishing you do and where you fish from and believe me he knows what he is doing





Rebelsharker said:


> Custom.


 Call BillyStix. He will make what you need and want!


----------



## JPatinoJr (Jul 19, 2011)

My favorite rod has been an Ugly Stick 7' - Light-Medium. Only rod I have ever used. So I guess haven't really compared. )


----------



## Silverfox1 (Feb 21, 2007)

bigdaddyscustomrods.com


----------



## dwhite (Jul 11, 2007)

Check out a Kubala Kustom...great rods, very light, sensitive and stand up to lots of abuse. Custom built so you get a better rod for the money, instead of buying something straight off the shelf. Pm me if you have any questions or want to get in touch with him.


----------



## Bruiser (Dec 11, 2011)

American Rodsmiths H3 titanium ultra wader light, 6'5" or a ARS trout master lite. either rod is great, one just costs more. The money is in the blanks.


----------



## cajunwader (Sep 23, 2006)

*FTU*

FTU Green Rod !!! Split Grip with the pretty green speckles in the grip...


----------



## fishguru00 (Aug 10, 2011)

G Loomis SBR 751 is my fav... the 812 is my next fav...
both with Calcutta TE 200...


----------



## C.Hern5972 (Jul 17, 2009)

FTU Green Rod-Recoil Eyes- MD Lt 7'
Chonarch

ARS Team 7' MD 
Curado


----------



## Fishwish (Aug 3, 2004)

Since I acquired my Charlie's Custom rod my Waterloo, Laguna, Falcon, FTU, Allstar, and Shimano rods stay dry. I wanted another one of his but I found out he is no longer building. So, I contacted David Cunningham at Texas Rod Works and he built me a sweet 6'6" that is super light, has great action, and more power than my CCR XL. I picked it up from him on Tuesday morning and fished with it on Tuesday afternoon, Wednesday, Thursday, and Friday. Its broken in now! David made a really good rod at a really good price.


----------



## SpoonFedRed (Mar 30, 2010)

7 foot All Star Classic with an old greeny Curado. Been hearing good things about BillyStix though....love those maroon rods!


----------



## Sgrem (Oct 5, 2005)

I love my falcon coastal 7 ft medium poppers...a little light when you accidentally hang a red but tremendous for specks...have used all star, BPS inshore extreme, bps extreme, bps pro qualifiers, academy brand blue house rod (cant remember the name), american rodsmith, kistler. Falcon coastal wearing ambassadeur 4600 is my go to for trout anyday with 12 pound big game. 

I have not tried custom stuff yet.


----------



## 22'baykat (Aug 15, 2011)

Biloxi24yf said:


> Billy stix by far the best trout rod vie used well worth the Money. I called Billy told him exactly what I fished with and how I fish and he matched the blank to my ideas and made it happen. I can't say enough about Billy he does a great job and he is a great guy he will ask you a hundred questions about the fishing you do and where you fish from and believe me he knows what he is doing





Mystic34 said:


> I love my BillyStix.





24Buds said:


> Call BillyStix. He will make what you need and want!


X4 billystix makes the best rods by far, if you want a trout rod he can make you the best trout rod you could ever own. Call him up you will have a great conversation and learn more about rods than you could ever imagine..


----------



## Smackdaddy53 (Nov 4, 2011)

X5...i finally found someone who can out talk me about fishing too


-mac-


----------



## BILLYSTIX CUSTOM RODS (May 23, 2004)

*sorry not marron*



SpoonFedRed said:


> 7 foot All Star Classic with an old greeny Curado. Been hearing good things about BillyStix though....love those maroon rods!


 sorry "not maroon" it is a thread that is no longer being made at this time, but i being the thread "freak" that i am i can build them all day long now because i have a slewwwwww of it.:biggrin:
stix


----------



## Bocephus (May 30, 2008)

Hey Billy....I have a question for you.

The original poster mentioned the All Star "Shrimp Tail Special". I have several of those original rods and they are what I call very "limp", lot's of action over the entire rod, so as to really give the shrimp tails lots of action as you work the rod during the retrieve.

These rods have very little thread wrapping. Just enough to hold the eyes on is about all they have. And I was wondering, I love the beautiful wraps you put on your rods, but doesn't that tend to stiffen the blank more than it would with minimal wrapping ? So if someone wanted you to build them a rod like the old Shrimp tail special, could you make them one like that ?

Thanks, Bo


----------



## BILLYSTIX CUSTOM RODS (May 23, 2004)

Bocephus said:


> Hey Billy....I have a question for you.
> 
> The original poster mentioned the All Star "Shrimp Tail Special". I have several of those original rods and they are what I call very "limp", lot's of action over the entire rod, so as to really give the shrimp tails lots of action as you work the rod during the retrieve.
> 
> ...


bo
the answer to your question is yes , no , yes , no 
now i will try to clarify, if you add to much thread then yes perhaps it could but nott so much in the butt section as in the guide section, now let's take a close look at the guide's guide's with double foot straped down rod tries to bend you have a foot at both ends now you have a dead spot because just that small spot will become stiff not very much but you have asked about 2 much thread and now you are saying i have rods with 2 feet that needs thread?? if you had only i foot to wrap then you would only have "less thread" not that it would make any difference at all?? but the real difference is the fact that you have 2 feet strapped down not allowing the rod to totally flex and give itself a good flow.
case in point"why do you think for the last 200 years fly rods have never had any thing other than single foot guides""""""??????? what rod bend's and flow's any better or any more than a 6 wt fly rod answer a custom billystix texas waderstix :biggrin: now don't any one go get all antsy i don't mean this in a harmful way but this is the very reason i only use single foot full frame titanium guide's on my rod's.
now if you or any member want to ever visit with me to discuss my rod building theory then please drop a dime in the slot and call 1 800 billystix and let's chat.
my finial answer to you yes i can build what you want and need and i will do just as you ask because you my friend are the ""customer"" but if i see where i can help you go a better way i will try to help you as best i can.
thank's for asking
stix


----------



## [email protected] (Jun 25, 2005)

For trout I think it's tough to beat a really light medium light rod with a fast tip. I prefer rods under 7 feet so a 6'9" or 6'6" is great for trout. A fast tip will give it a ton of sensitivity and be able to work a top water very well. Most custom rods for trout will end up weighing 2.5-3 oz which barely feels like anything is there and will keep your arms from getting tired after working topwaters for extended periods of time. Put full titanium or Recoil guides on it and you won't have any trouble with corrosion from the saltwater. Billy makes a fantastic rod as well as the other rod building sponsors of 2cool. Billy specializes in spiral bait cast rods that extend casting distance and offer a little bit more control when fighting a fish because the rod won't want to torque to the side since the guides are on the bottom and they are located on the spine of the rod.


----------



## dc1502 (May 25, 2006)

BILLYSTIX CUSTOM RODS said:


> bo
> the answer to your question is yes , no , yes , no
> now i will try to clarify, if you add to much thread then yes perhaps it could but nott so much in the butt section as in the guide section, now let's take a close look at the guide's guide's with double foot straped down rod tries to bend you have a foot at both ends now you have a dead spot because just that small spot will become stiff not very much but you have asked about 2 much thread and now you are saying i have rods with 2 feet that needs thread?? if you had only i foot to wrap then you would only have "less thread" not that it would make any difference at all?? but the real difference is the fact that you have 2 feet strapped down not allowing the rod to totally flex and give itself a good flow.
> case in point"why do you think for the last 200 years fly rods have never had any thing other than single foot guides""""""??????? what rod bend's and flow's any better or any more than a 6 wt fly rod answer a custom billystix texas waderstix :biggrin: now don't any one go get all antsy i don't mean this in a harmful way but this is the very reason i only use single foot full frame titanium guide's on my rod's.
> ...


Very good info Billy . One question ................Why do all mfgs. of quality fly rods use double foot snakes? IE:Sage,Winston , Loomis, Orvis,Scott , St.Croix and every other. Just curious? if single foots were better all around why would they waste the extra time and labor to wrap double foot snakes. Thanks


----------



## Bocephus (May 30, 2008)

BILLYSTIX CUSTOM RODS said:


> bo
> the answer to your question is yes , no , yes , no
> now i will try to clarify, if you add to much thread then yes perhaps it could but nott so much in the butt section as in the guide section, now let's take a close look at the guide's guide's with double foot straped down rod tries to bend you have a foot at both ends now you have a dead spot because just that small spot will become stiff not very much but you have asked about 2 much thread and now you are saying i have rods with 2 feet that needs thread?? if you had only i foot to wrap then you would only have "less thread" not that it would make any difference at all?? but the real difference is the fact that you have 2 feet strapped down not allowing the rod to totally flex and give itself a good flow.
> case in point"why do you think for the last 200 years fly rods have never had any thing other than single foot guides""""""??????? what rod bend's and flow's any better or any more than a 6 wt fly rod answer a custom billystix texas waderstix :biggrin: now don't any one go get all antsy i don't mean this in a harmful way but this is the very reason i only use single foot full frame titanium guide's on my rod's.
> ...


Billy, thanks for the explanation. I appreciate it, and now I understand.

Bo


----------



## Smackdaddy53 (Nov 4, 2011)

TOUT rod man! A TOUT is a soft plastic shrimp tail thats been called that for like 50 years...i thought the original post said trout rod too but its tout. Skinny soft plastic with triangle shrimp-like tail. Its a classic bait


-mac-


----------



## Smackdaddy53 (Nov 4, 2011)

Very good info Billy . One question ................Why do all mfgs. of quality fly rods use double foot snakes? IE:Sage,Winston , Loomis, Orvis,Scott , St.Croix and every other. Just curious? if single foots were better all around why would they waste the extra time and labor to wrap double foot snakes. Thanks

Whats this ********* problem?!? Id tell him to blow me but i dont wanna get you or me in any ****

-mac-


----------



## dc1502 (May 25, 2006)

Smackdaddy53 said:


> Very good info Billy . One question ................Why do all mfgs. of quality fly rods use double foot snakes? IE:Sage,Winston , Loomis, Orvis,Scott , St.Croix and every other. Just curious? if single foots were better all around why would they waste the extra time and labor to wrap double foot snakes. Thanks
> 
> Whats this ********* problem?!? Id tell him to blow me but i dont wanna get you or me in any ****
> 
> -mac-


The question was sincere I am actually interested on Billy's take here I can see some validity in the concept. I will choose to ignore the rest as this was surely posted as a misunderstanding . :cheers:


----------



## [email protected] (Jun 25, 2005)

Smackdaddy53 said:


> Very good info Billy . One question ................Why do all mfgs. of quality fly rods use double foot snakes? IE:Sage,Winston , Loomis, Orvis,Scott , St.Croix and every other. Just curious? if single foots were better all around why would they waste the extra time and labor to wrap double foot snakes. Thanks
> 
> Whats this ********* problem?!? Id tell him to blow me but i dont wanna get you or me in any ****
> 
> -mac-


chill dude, it was a sincere question.


----------



## Smackdaddy53 (Nov 4, 2011)

I apologized


-mac-


----------



## dc1502 (May 25, 2006)

Smackdaddy53 said:


> I apologized
> 
> -mac-


 No problem Mac it's all good . DC


----------



## Smackdaddy53 (Nov 4, 2011)

On a lighter note, this original question was tout rod right? I think were all a little confused. Some say shrimp tail special, some say trout rod. When i first read the question i thought he misspelled trout too. Someone clear the air please


-mac-


----------



## johnny astro (Aug 23, 2005)

SeanSFA said:


> Waterloo hp slam mag 2 and a shimano core.


X2 outstanding combo!


----------



## Baytown Blue (Sep 19, 2010)

If he is indeed talking about trout rods, I'm going to agree with the OP about the old school Shrimptail Special rod. That rod's sensitivity and flex is the standard at which all rods I purchase have to try and measure close to. Closest rods I've found at Academy to that would be that 50.00 Castaway Popping Rod, the original Falcon, and the 6'6" Gundog Rod.


----------



## JimD (May 25, 2004)

Gray FTU rods matching 7' pl2 med light and prm1 AS spinning.

Green are nice but $ The Gray FTU rods except for the new guides are basicly the same with 8m and not the 10 m of the green one. 

Bought mine back with the old warranty and not the new one. 

If anyone is going to buy a rod after Christmas then I would suggest waiting for the Fishing show in March. 

There have always been some good deals at the show from all the rod makers. Everyone is there and will have their rods on sale.

Go try them all and ask about their warranty at the same time.


----------



## Jean Scurtu (Dec 6, 2011)

My rod for trout is one 3 piece rod built by me on ALL STAR AUSTIN(TITANIUM) fly blank,9'w10+extension(KISTLER HELIUM LTA),lenght 10'4"(3.16m.),weight 5.3oz.(150g.)
I like to fish with long rods (over 10') with artificials.

My rod(fighting with the black drum from my avatar) :


Uploaded with ImageShack.us

And some specKs catch by me on jig with this rod at ROLLOVER PASS :


Uploaded with ImageShack.us


----------

